# Found our new pup



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

After a search, we have found our puppy. We pick her up on Saturday and I am so excited I am about to burst! She is black and tan and her name will be Greta. She will be eight weeks old. I tried to post a picture, but I can't remember my photo bucket password, so out of luck right now. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on introducing her to our present dogs? One is an elderly male lab who normally likes girls. The other is a crazy little rat terrier mix who barks. All at once or individually? In the house or in the yard? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

have the dogs meet on neutral territory. you could even bring your dogs with you when you pick up the pup. have them meet by the car and have your husband hold the pup driving home. 

congrats, hopefully you didn't jinx it by saying anything. i never say i'm getting a puppy 'till it's in my hands in case bad luck.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh-oh now you are making me nervous. I THINK we found a puppy. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi
The best thing is to call the breeder before hand and ask for help. They will probably say bring your other dogs with you and then help you intro the dogs. If the breeder won't help I would heavily consider walking away. Their support and expertise is part of what your paying the breeder for. If you have to do it yourself. Do it one at a time. Make sure it is on neutral territory nose to butt Not nose to nose. Watch the older dog carefully have the pup in a crate at 1st if everything is ok NO aggression of any kind. Let the older dog get use to the pup being there. Then take the pup out and supervise with older Dog on leash. Do all of this in very small increments. Do not rush it at all to be successful. I would not have you or your husband hold the dog in front of the others until it has been accepted as one of them. If you show too much attention to the pup it will cause problems. It might cause a major jealousy problem for the older dogs because they will see the pup as a threat not a friend. Let us know what happens here on the forum. 
Best regards,
K River


----------

